# 93458 with modifier 59



## Shay2025 (Mar 28, 2012)

Procedure: Left Cardiac Cath. Left Ventriculography , coronary angio and stent placement

My provider does specifically say that the   cath. was done for diagnostic purposes. He basically gives the fings for the lt main coronary artery, the left anterior descending artery, and left circumflex artery. He finally gives the findings of the right cornonary artery to which he also does the stent placement.

 Does this warrant the use of modifier -59 or should i just bill with the stent code only?


----------



## dpeoples (Mar 30, 2012)

Shay2025 said:


> Procedure: Left Cardiac Cath. Left Ventriculography , coronary angio and stent placement
> 
> My provider does specifically say that the   cath. was done for diagnostic purposes. He basically gives the fings for the lt main coronary artery, the left anterior descending artery, and left circumflex artery. He finally gives the findings of the right cornonary artery to which he also does the stent placement.
> 
> Does this warrant the use of modifier -59 or should i just bill with the stent code only?



I would code the stent and the heart cath and use the modifier 59.

HTH


----------

